# Trimming Day - Free Plants Local PU Only



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have quite a bit of Hygro Angustafolia and Blyxa Japonica, a few stems of Bacopa Caroliniana, Tonina Belem, Ludwigia Repens Narrow Leaf and Broad Leaf.

PM if interested.

Also have some Cherry Shrimp for sale or trade.

Southwest Arlington area.


----------



## EKLiu (Apr 4, 2010)

PM sent


----------

